# Manasquan Inlet



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Fished manasquan Inlet early morning to catch the incoming hogh tide around 7:20am. Not much was happening, I guess the storm from the days past put a damper on things. I did manage to catch a keeper blue at around 20" and one short striper which I released. 

Not too much was happening today. Saw a total of 4 blues caught the biggest being about 8 pounds.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

I cannot wait until september. That place has a nice porgy run that not too many people know about.


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

*Porgy Run?*

What part of the Manasquan is best suited for porgy? And what part of fall does this happen, early, mid, or late? thanks


----------

